# Solo Travel Help



## BellRinger5984 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am looking to begin traveling. I don't have a whole bunch of money so I am looking to do it very cheaply.  I am looking at staying in hostels and stuff like that. I was wondering if you all had any tips to do this for as little cash as possible and how to do this safely and securely.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 12, 2015)

Did we not have a member here do a "nomadic travel" here? 

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 12, 2015)

I tend to do it pretty cheaply but my travel is limited to China and Aussie for the most part. How about we start with the first important question: 

Where, exactly, are you going?


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't figured out where I want to go yet. I'm in the very early stages planning, but I am thinking somewhere in Colorado. I  eventually want to do some traveling in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Etype (Jun 12, 2015)

So why don't you just Google hostels in Colorado, pack a backpack full of tuna, then go to the Greyhound station???


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 12, 2015)

I won't be doing any traveling to a country with access to 100% of my SF86


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 12, 2015)

Ain't nothing I've seen outside the US that's honestly proven to be enough of an attraction that I'd go back.  Only place I can think of that I'd like to check out would be GB/AU and that's about it.... partly because they both speak mangled variants of english, partly because I won't stick out like a sore thumb there at first glance, and partly because they all make good shit to drink.  Oh, and I want to dropkick a dropbear.


----------



## JBS (Jun 12, 2015)

If you want to travel cheaply, I'd suggest starting with the Appalachian trail.   I'm making that suggestion based on the way your question is written.  You mentioned Colorado, a place well known for (among other things) spectacular views and radical contrasts in geographical relief.  In other words, beautiful place, with most of its key attractions focused on the outdoors.  You also mentioned S. East Asia.    Most of SE Asia is extremely rural and undeveloped.   You're obviously leaning towards some outdoor adventure, not restauranteering or shopping. 

Sounds like you want to do some hiking, sightseeing, etc.    For these purposes, I'd say the Appalachian trail is a great starting point for you.   There's enough "wild" left in it to make it interesting, but still well-traveled and established  enough, as far as trails go, for novice and intermediate hikers to be able to do large sections of it safely (one of your criteria).


----------



## pardus (Jun 12, 2015)

BellRinger5984 said:


> I haven't figured out where I want to go yet. I'm in the very early stages planning, but I am thinking somewhere in Colorado. I  eventually want to do some traveling in Southeast Asia.



I backpacked in various countries for roughly 3 years. Hostels are a great source of information. My advice is to pick a couple of places you want to visit in a state/country, pick a hostel for your first night in that state/country and then play it all by ear from there. You will get up to date info from other backpackers on places to stay, places to see etc... Ask the hostel manager if they have any work they need doing, or know of any casual work locally. Work your way around the world. You just have to get up and do it. It's not hard.

Also... http://www.workaway.info/

I'm helping some guys plan a major trip in to Asia at the moment. Do it by train.
http://www.seat61.com/index.html#.VXsZoeeYFvc


----------



## compforce (Jun 12, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> partly because I won't stick out like a sore thumb there at first glance,



Did you really just say that?  They have whole sites dedicated to sightings of you...  http://bfro.net/gdb/


----------



## x SF med (Jun 12, 2015)

compforce said:


> Did you really just say that?  They have whole sites dedicated to sightings of you...  http://bfro.net/gdb/


Of the 599 sightings in WA, I know I was there for at least 15 of them.
He must not get out much in his current state of residence.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 12, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Of the 599 sightings in WA, I know I was there for at least 15 of them.
> He must not get out much in his current state of residence.



I have it on good authority that he was in the Soviet Socialistic Society of Kalifornication just recently and that website confirms it!

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 13, 2015)

JBS said:


> If you want to travel cheaply, I'd suggest starting with the Appalachian trail.   I'm making that suggestion based on the way your question is written.  You mentioned Colorado, a place well known for (among other things) spectacular views and radical contrasts in geographical relief.  In other words, beautiful place, with most of its key attractions focused on the outdoors.  You also mentioned S. East Asia.    Most of SE Asia is extremely rural and undeveloped.   You're obviously leaning towards some outdoor adventure, not restauranteering or shopping.
> 
> Sounds like you want to do some hiking, sightseeing, etc.    For these purposes, I'd say the Appalachian trail is a great starting point for you.   There's enough "wild" left in it to make it interesting, but still well-traveled and established  enough, as far as trails go, for novice and intermediate hikers to be able to do large sections of it safely (one of your criteria).



Beat me to the AT suggestion. If I did not have a wife and young children, I would love to take the time off work and go for a walk-about.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

Did 2 weeks on the AT as a 12 year old with another 12 year old...  no adult supervision, one of the highlights of my youth.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 13, 2015)

I second the AT.


----------



## Brill (Jun 13, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> I won't be doing any traveling to a country with access to 100% of my SF86



Your credit cards (that you didn't even know you had) are NOW all maxed out anyway.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 13, 2015)

If you decide on the AT, the Afton Mt,/Waynesboro, Va is a good stopping point for a RON, or longer. There is an outfitter, Blueridge Outfitters a short stroll from the trail. In Waynesboro there is a cobbler who is fun to visit, and can repair just about any gear that needs repair. If you wind up in the area, shot me a pm.


----------



## Dame (Jun 13, 2015)

I have a cousin who is doing the AT right now. He just posted this today.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you all very much for all the advice! I am making note of all this info.


----------

